

Yosemite's “Mail Drop”, with plain text emails, considered harmful - chmars
http://gigliwood.com/blog/yosemites-mail-drop-with.html

======
veidr
This is a pretty terrible bug if this post is accurate.

EDIT: I just tried it out and duplicated Dan's results. It's pretty bad,
because it means you never want to use Mail Drop to send files to people
unless you KNOW that they use a mail client that will show the message (e.g. a
recent version of Apple Mail or MS Outlook).

From an engineering standpoint, it seems clear that the current Mail Drop
behavior is Doing It Wrong.

The right thing would be to render the plain text of the message, along with
the download URL, in the plain text message part.

